# Classpath beim Ausführen eines SQL-Scripts per ANT angeben



## P4G0 (23. Jun 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich suche für meine Thesis die kürztmöglichste Form, um den Classpath beim Ausführen eines SQL-Scripts mit Ant anzugeben. Ich bekomme es lediglich in der folgenden Form hin:

```
<sql driver="${sql.driver}" 
	url="${sql.url}" 
	userid="${sql.username}" 
	password="${sql.password}" 
	src="setup.sql">
	<classpath>
		<pathelement path="${classpath}"/>
		<fileset dir="drivers">
			<include name="*.jar"/>
		</fileset>
	</classpath>
</sql>
```
Ich möchte aber lieber die Kurzform

```
<classpath path="<Pfad>"/>
```
verwenden, klappt aber nicht so ganz. Es sollen alle JAR-Dateien aus dem Ordner drivers eingebunden werden.

Danke schonmal
P4G0


----------



## mvitz (23. Jun 2011)

[XML]<sql driver="${sql.driver}" 
	url="${sql.url}" 
	userid="${sql.username}" 
	password="${sql.password}" 
	src="setup.sql">
	<classpath>
		<pathelement path="${classpath}"/>
		<fileset dir="drivers" includes="*.jar" />
	</classpath>
</sql>
[/XML]

Wäre schon mal 2 Zeilen kürzer


----------



## fastjack (23. Jun 2011)

Nimm doch einfach  refid


```
<classpath refid="my.classpath"/>
```

oder 


```
<sql classpathref="my.classpath" ...>
```


----------

